# Well I never



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally a competitor weighs both dose and output in the UKBC .

1. Not a good advert for the grinder

2. Accuracy and consistancy is key for specialty coffee so the same experience can be delivered over and over again - promises can be delivered.

The winning performance for me


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Finally a competitor weighs both dose and output in the UKBC .
> 
> 1. Not a good advert for the grinder
> 
> ...


A link to something would be great


----------



## Maidop (Mar 13, 2013)

Am I right that he would have won if it hadn't been for his points last from wasteage? I think he runs Colonna and Smalls in Bath.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not sure about that to be honest. Yep, it a great shop I hope to visit soon


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess you're referring to the great performance from Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood (Colonna and Smalls - Bath) who was at the time the defending UK Barista Champion.

The points were close!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats the one


----------

